# Sticky  Recommended Receipes for dog food/treats



## MaggieRoseLee

Feel free to put in receipes for your favorite homemade dog treats/food. Lets try to keep comments to a minimum so it will be easier to wade thru the receipes...

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/K9Kitchen/
http://www.monicasegal.com/


----------



## LisaT

Of course the Recipe forum here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=50&PHPSESSID=

And another resource for consulations for those that want to feed a homecooked diet:
Sabine Contreras http://www.betterdogcare.com/


----------



## JazminsMomSami

Jazmin loves homemade dog bones- I use a bone shaped cookie cutter from michael's craft store: I vary the amounts based on how much im making but after all is said and done its a thick dough that is easily rolled out and cut to make shapes. I dont measure, i go through my kitchen and dump items into the bowl.

Jazzy Bones:
Flour
Quick oats
Peanut butter
Ground flax seed ( small amount)
Vegetable oil
water if needed to mix the dough

If i dont make the peanut butter bones then i put in steak chunks from leftovers, with the steak juices and fat, parmesan cheese and cheddar cheese.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

I have a Costco business center near me and they put their beef roasts on sale for under 2 bucks a pound. I buy a 20-25 bucker and cut out the 2 best parts for me and cut the rest up and freeze it in snack bags. Tony just loves these pieces raw and I am not kidding you, you had better watch your fingers when feeding this to them. One little snack bag lasts 2 days and the raw meat is really good for them. Waiting for one of these treats, look at those eyes.


----------



## jang

*meat crunchies*

So I read somewhere on here a recipe on meat crunches using stew meat-- but when I went to the store today the cheapest meat I could find was heart--So I bought it (1.98 lb) cut it up into 1/4' cubes and followed the directions for cooking..My question-perhaps too late--Is this gonna be ok for my dogs? I gave them each a couple of bites and they loved it..but it seems awful rich..any advise would be helpful--At this point I have quite a lot of this for treats--Maybe like almost 2 cups--I guess I should keep this in the fridge? Thanks in advance for your comments...I will be giving this to my dogs but what ever ya'll tell me will determine how often I will give it to them.
Jan


----------



## jang

*maybe in the wrong section---*

Hey-maybe recipes aren't important to others-so I hope this new title helps...Would really like you opinions
Jan


----------



## Marnie

Dehydrated liver is the favorite here. You can use a dehydrator or cook at a low temp in the oven for a long time until the liver is leathery. Refrigerate and it will keep a long time.


----------



## jang

Thanks--but is heart ok?
Jan


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

jang said:


> Thanks--but is heart ok?
> Jan


Sure, it is a muscle meat and any muscle meat is very good for dogs.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

My grandfather has chickens and my neighbors hunt deer. So when either has extra meat they give it to me. I found these really cool seasonings made specifically for dogs and I cook up the meat with them (bake them usually) and then I use them for training and for special meals


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

Marnie said:


> Dehydrated liver is the favorite here. You can use a dehydrator or cook at a low temp in the oven for a long time until the liver is leathery. Refrigerate and it will keep a long time.


Be careful with liver it isn't really that good. But for once in awhile treats it is fine.


----------



## Desmond

I''m in need of some help my vet told me i need to change chow for my loving shepherd and I'm wondering which is the best chow for her cause she said for a 3 yr old dog she should be bigger in size

also which is the best wormer recommended for shepherds can some please help me


----------



## Mendozaalexr

*Hi*

is this ok do feed a gsd every morning evening and night and regular meal 
or do I need to add something more to his diet I do plan on buying him green tripe but I have no idea where they sale it


----------



## bsoles24

add some veggies and rice to the meat for vitamins and carbs variety is key don't just feed all meet


----------



## VUVUkit

*Chicken Dog Treats *
Laika(it`s my dog) loves chicken, and these homemade dog treats make her go insane — just a fair warning. You’ll need a cup of diced chicken, half a cup of cooked rice, 3 tablespoons of rice flour, a tablespoon of parsley, and one egg. If you don’t have chicken on hand you can dice up your pup's favorite meat for this simple recipe as a substitute.


----------

